# Best rpg games ever! name your top 3!



## harden13 (Oct 10, 2008)

All my life I have been playing alot of rpg's and its kind of hard to sum up what ones are the best so i finally got them together and here are mine!
3: Paper Mario.
2: Earthbound.
1: Mother 3.
What ones can you guys name of your top 3 best/favorite rpg's?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 10, 2008)

1.Chrono Trigger
2.SM:RPG
3.Phantasy Star Online/Universe


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

.Hack//G.U.
Golden sun
Pokemon


----------



## Evee (Oct 10, 2008)

1.Kingdom Hearts
2.Zelda
3.Pokemon


----------



## Tycho (Oct 10, 2008)

1. NetHack
2. Incursion
3. Fallout


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 10, 2008)

1: Secret of Mana
2: Golden Sun
3: Fallout


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 10, 2008)

Paper Mario
Secret of mana
Zelda


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 10, 2008)

Dragon Quest 3/5/6
Tales of Destiny R/2
Mother 2


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 10, 2008)

1. SMRPG:LOTSS
2. FFVII
3. DQV

I'm a bit unsure about my #3 right now though.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 10, 2008)

From the RPGs I currently own... let's see...

1.  Mother 3
2.  EarthBound (Mother 2)
3.  Mother Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga

Making a limited list is hard... ;_; I have so many favorites...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 10, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> From the RPGs I currently own... let's see...
> 
> 1.  Mother 3
> 2.  EarthBound (Mother 2)
> ...


oh yeah! totally forgot that awesome game!
then my list would be:

1.Mario & Luigi (I like both parts)
2.any of the Paper Marios (includes SMRPG)
3.Secret of mana


----------



## pheonix (Oct 10, 2008)

1.golden sun.
2.7th saga.
3.all the FF games, there all great in there own way.

I hate only picking three cause there's so many good ones out there.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 10, 2008)

1. Shining Force II
2. Paper Mario
3. Secret of Mana


----------



## gust (Oct 10, 2008)

1. FF7
2. Golden Sun (1 & 2)
3. Paper Mario

wow, im suprised how many people know what golden sun is.  Its such an awesome yet (from what i've seen) not widely known game.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 10, 2008)

gust said:


> 1. FF7
> 2. Golden Sun (1 & 2)
> 3. Paper Mario
> 
> wow, im suprised how many people know what golden sun is.  Its such an awesome yet (from what i've seen) not widely known game.



I only played the first GS, but it was okay...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 10, 2008)

pheonix said:


> 3._all the FF games_, there all _great_ in there own way.


So you liked FF 2/3/8 and the new age ones?, I feel so sorry for you. No joke.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 10, 2008)

For me it would be:

1: Is a tie between Legends of Dragoon and FF7
2: Xenosaga: Episode I, II, and III
3: Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean

To me those are the best RPG's for the story line alone. Admittedly, the game play for those games also are good as well.

EDIT: If I were to go on gameplay alone though, as in how fun it is to play the game with it's battle system it would be very different.

1: Star Ocean: Till the End of Time (No game has given me more fun with the battle and level up system than this game as per RPG's Go)
2: Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean (Amazing battle card system and musical score is to die for)
3: FF10 (My favorite battle system out of all the FF games, and I liked the Sphere Grid thank you very much.)


----------



## Range (Oct 10, 2008)

1. Disgaea series
2. Chrono Cross
3. Super Mario RPG


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> So you liked FF 2/3/8 and the new age ones?, I feel so sorry for you. No joke.



Why feel sorry? FF was one of the greatest rpg series of games, all of them. so far crystal chronicles and FFXII where the worst compared to the others but still decent games. I feel sorry for you for being such a picky gamer.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

Atleast one nintendo game seems to be on everyones list. Golden sun FTW.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL @ JRPGs.

Nobody has mentioned Daggerfall or a roguelike.  I hate you all.  At least David has good enough taste to pick Fallout.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 11, 2008)

1. Baldur's Gate 1
2. Baldur's Gate 2
3. Icewind Dale II


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Atleast one nintendo game seems to be on everyones list. Golden sun FTW.



It's cause it's simply a great game, I loved playing that game and actually will start it over tomorrow. Man I have a weakness, when people talk about a game I haven't played in awhile I get a craving to play it.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2008)

Actually now that I think about it...

1) Morrowind
2) Fallout
3) Secret of Mana


----------



## Tycho (Oct 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Actually now that I think about it...
> 
> *1) Morrowind*
> 2) Fallout
> 3) Secret of Mana



+1 respect for your change of mind.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 11, 2008)

storywise:
1)Chrono Trigger- Square must have had a lot of time on their hands to have thought of a story that meanders to the point where it almost seems incoherent, but manages to avoid making too many plot holes

2)Golden Sun-Had a genuinely good story if not so much as a plastic one. Kind of reminiscent of simpler time where the game told the situation and resolved whatever problems it gave you in the the matter of 10 minutes

3).hack// tetralogy-The idea in itself is more ridiculous than Yu-gi-oh 5d's, hey everyone lets incorporate the "fun of children's trading card games" with the dangers of high speed motorbike racing. In all seriousness before G.U. came out I genuinely loved the characters the story and the unique yet really unoriginal premise

gameplay-wise:
Brave Fencer Musashi-something cathartic about wacking zombie vampires that look like zombie vampire wearwolves while playing as a midget with a long, penis compensating, sword

Legend of Zelda: AttP-I've played and completely beaten this game 12 times and still play and I've yet to feel bored doing so. Nintendo did something right as apposed to TP and that god forsaken boring sky temple.

Earthbound- It's turn-based combat, yes, but the combat in itself can get pretty murderous and watching that countdown timer, reverse spedometer, health-bar is enough to make you forget that you're trying to stop space aliens from painting the world blue, or purple, or... *starts playing earthbound again*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Why feel sorry? FF was one of the greatest rpg series of games, all of them. so far crystal chronicles and FFXII where the worst compared to the others but still decent games. I feel sorry for you for being such a picky gamer.


I feeling sorry for because you said FF 2 was great, No there more that you said FF 2, FF3, FF8 and any new FF out there.  

FF 2 is such a bad game it not even funny. It's makes you spend _hours_ on leveling up your guys. For example you have to hurt yourself to have your HP growth up so that mean you have to almost kill your self to be stonger 
you do the samething for MP. More less your increase stats individually through certain actions in battle, you also have to level magic and max is like 99 and you start 1.

FF3 just suck balls, Kay?

and for FF8 
http://spoonyexperiment.com/games/FF8/


As for X to the new ones, there just horrible


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2008)

Tales of Symphonia, Final Fantasy 6, Pokemon Diamond.

I haven't played too many RPGs, surprisingly. x_X


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

@__@ Forget pokemon! Tails of Symphonia! The second one comes out nov. 18th too!
.Hack//G.U.
Tales of Symphonia
Golden sun


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> @__@ Forget pokemon! Tales of Symphonia! The second one comes out nov. 18th too!


Tales of Symphonia is way too overhype to be great game. Then again
the gamecube had alot of bad games.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 11, 2008)

Legend of Dragoon, Oblivion and Morrowind FTW!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tales of Symphonia is way too overhype to be great game. Then again
> the gamecube had alot of bad games.



So does every other system. Heck, the PS2 had several times the size of the GC library, but how many PS2 games were actually good? Maybe 10%?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> So does every other system. Heck, the PS2 had several times the size of the GC library, but how many PS2 games were actually good? Maybe 10%?


 Try 30%


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 11, 2008)

3.5%

Edit: Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Klace (Oct 11, 2008)

1. Final Fantasy 6
2. Xenosaga Episode III
3. Arc the Lad: Twilight of the Spirits.

I'm apt to change my mind. But these are off the top of my head.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 11, 2008)

1.Mother Series

2.Pokemon Series

3.FF Series

(EDIT!)

1. Earthbound

2. Pokemon Silver

3. FF III


----------



## Tycho (Oct 11, 2008)

Dammit, people are trying to worm their way around the 3 game limit.  A SERIES is not a GAME.  And 3 games doesn't mean "3 for gameplay and 3 for story".  DAMN it's annoying when people (INCLUDING ME) do this.


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay here's my top three favourite in leading order

Fallout

Fallout 2 

Fallout Tactics


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Try 30%



Whatever, point is, EVERY system has more crap games than quality games.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 11, 2008)

Agreed with the above post.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Whatever, point is, EVERY system has more crap games than quality games.


True, But the Gamecube and xbox have _more _crappier than Ps2


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 11, 2008)

There is no such thing as _more crappier._ That's just an excuse.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

Name me ten _good_ rpg for Gamecube


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 11, 2008)

Tales of Symphonia.
...
...Times 10. There.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2008)

Good is subjective, any answer to your demand would be pointless.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Name me ten _good_ rpg for Gamecube



(no paticular order)
1. Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles
2. Tales of Symphonia
3. Phantasy Star Online 1&2
4. Baten Kaitos
5. Fire Emblem
6. Animal Crossing
7. Goblin Commander
8. The Sims
9. Harvest Moon
10. Beyond Good & Evil

(Bet you anything Perverted Impact will come up with excuses as to why some of those games are "crap")


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

(TyVulpine, not all of those are RPGs....)
1. FFX
2. Chrono Cross/Trigger
3. Okami (It's not really an RPG, but whatever.)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> (TyVulpine, not all of those are RPGs....)
> 1. FFX
> 2. Chrono Cross/Trigger
> 3. Okami (It's not really an RPG, but whatever.)



Okay, BG&E and GC aren't, but the rest are, I believe.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> TyVulpine, not all of those are RPGs....


This.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2008)

Harvest Moon and the Sims aren't RPGs, they're simulation games. :roll:


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Okay, BG&E and GC aren't, but the rest are, I believe.


Animal Crossing, Harvest Moon, and The Sims are all simulation games.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Animal Crossing, Harvest Moon, and The Sims are all simulation games.



What's the difference? All of them, you build your character up.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Name me ten _good_ rpg for Gamecube


 
Pikmin 1&2
Super smash bros. Melee
Tales of Symphonia
Metriod Prime 1&2
Super Mario Sunshine
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
Legend of Zelda: 4 Swords
Luigi's Mansion
Resident Evil 4 (Sony had to complain and wait a year to get it)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like Ty knows less about video games than he does about movies!  Which is saying something because he doesn't know shit about movies.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Looks like Ty knows less about video games than he does about movies!  Which is saying something because he doesn't know shit about movies.



Do you have something constructive to add? No, then please butt out. Oh, wait. You're an Admin buddy, so the Admin (i.e.- Eevee) will look the other way at your infractions. So, piss off. 

And it's amazing how much you "know" about me, considering *YOU'VE NEVER MET ME, DUMBASS*. Since you know so little about me, keep your mouth shut next time, k?

FYI, I know a lot about movies, not that you've ever bothered to *ASK*.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

David, Why are you so great? 

@Silibus, I said ten good _*rpg's*_


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

Dude, simulation and RPGs are two _completely _different genres. It's not something to argue over....

Mario Kart is a racing game. Luigi's Mansion is adventure. RE4 is action/survival horror. Sonic Adventure 2 is adventure.

These things shouldn't be that difficult, really....


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> David, Why are you so great?
> 
> @Silibus, I said ten good _*rpg's*_


Oops ^_^; 
You got me there, but no system has 10 good RPGs.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Oops ^_^;
> You got me there, but no system has 10 good RPGs.


1. FFX
2. FFXII
3. Chrono Cross
4. Chrono Trigger
5. Kingdom Hearts
6. Persona 3
7. Dragon Quest VIII
8. Dark Cloud 2
9. Suikoden III
10. Disgaea

^.^ PS2 fangirl cometh!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> 1. FFX
> 2. FFXII
> 3. Chrono Cross
> 4. Chrono Trigger
> ...


I cant say much about the others.. but Kindom hearts has my eternal hatred. Switch it out with .hack. X3


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 11, 2008)

Most of the really good RPG's for the GC were Japan only. Examples include Doubutsu No Mori + and Giftpia.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2008)

Final Fantasy sucks.  Saying it right now.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I cant say much about the others.. but Kindom hearts has my eternal hatred. Switch it out with .hack. X3


Kay! See? I think that Nintento DS might be a runner up in RPG games. ^.^

David, I hate you now. T.T
How could you dis FF? T____T


----------



## Werevixen (Oct 11, 2008)

1. Blades of Avernum
2. Avernum 3
3. Geneforge 4


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Most of the really good RPG's for the GC were Japan only. Examples include Doubutsu No Mori + and Giftpia.


Japan always keeps the good stuff. The DSi is probably already out over there.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Final Fantasy sucks. Saying it right now.


I like 1 & 3, all the rest are way overrated. Wait wait.. Crystal chronicles and my life as a king are good too. Cant forget those.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

Fine then. You all conspire against my FF empire....

I honestly can't get enough of X, XII, and IV, but that's probably just me....


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Japan always keeps the good stuff. The DSi is probably already out over there.


 
If that were true, I would be going insane right now.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 11, 2008)

Oops! I spoke too soon!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSMj0YJMluU

EDIT: And of course:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3BPjwFkRTs&fmt=18


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> If that were true, I would be going insane right now.


To be honest I think the release date is in November. I'll check. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSi


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Final Fantasy sucks.  Saying it right now.





Shenzi said:


> Kay! See? I think that Nintento DS might be a runner up in RPG games. ^.^
> 
> David, I hate you now. T.T
> How could you dis FF? T____T



Because David believes his opinion is the only one that counts here on FAF (or anywhere else, for that matter). *Shrug*

I think FF is a good series.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

All I know is that pokemon Plat is already out in Japan....erm ,if anyone wants to drop 60 bux on a Japanese game, go for it....
(By the way, pokemon will always be my #1 rpg, no matter what.)

Ty: I can understand why though. "Awesome" is in his very name...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> All I know is that pokemon Plat is already out in Japan....erm ,if anyone wants to drop 60 bux on a Japanese game, go for it....
> (By the way, pokemon will always be my #1 rpg, no matter what.)



I'd get Japanese games...if I knew Japanese.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Oops ^_^;
> You got me there, but no system has 10 good RPGs.


Snes
1.Mother 2
2.Mario rpg
3.FF4
4.FF5
5.FF6
6.DQ3 R
7.DQ5
8.DQ6
9.DQ1+2
10.Chrono Trigger
11.SoM


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'd get Japanese games...if I knew Japanese.


With pokemon, all you have to know is how to press the "a" button repeatedly.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 11, 2008)

Seiken  Densetsu 3
Rudra No Hihou
Breath of Fire 2


----------



## Werevixen (Oct 11, 2008)

Noone knows my fave' RPGs because they don't have shiny graphics and modern purse accessorized gamewhore appeal.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> With pokemon, all you have to know is how to press the "a" button repeatedly.



Yeah, but you wouldn't know what TMs or HMs you have, right? Or if someone asks you to go get them something.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Yeah, but you wouldn't know what TMs or HMs you have, right? Or if someone asks you to go get them something.



True, but I think plat is supposed to basically be the same as Daimond and Pearl, so it shouldn't be too difficult to figure it out.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2008)

Wait, would Fire Emblem count as a RPG? If that's true, then I switch my top three to:
Fire Emblem (The Blazing Sword)
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn

>_>


----------



## Werevixen (Oct 11, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> True, but I think plat is supposed to basically be the same as Daimond and Pearl, so it shouldn't be too difficult to figure it out.



Platinum is the same as Red and Blue. Nothing changed in the PokÃ©mon games, there's just a little more of this, and a little less of that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Wait, would Fire Emblem count as a RPG? If that's true, then I switch my top three to:
> Fire Emblem (The Blazing Sword)
> Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
> Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
> ...


No, There Strategy games not Rpg


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 11, 2008)

Actually, there a mix of both.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 11, 2008)

I haven't played an RPG for ages. But I put my vote in for Diablo II. That was a fun game.


----------



## moogle (Oct 11, 2008)

FF7 (XD)
Grandia 3
FF tactics

tahts what i think at the moment


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Actually, there a mix of both.


there's no Random battles in FE, which _all_ Rpgs do have. G-tard


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> there's no Random battles in FE, which _all_ Rpgs do have. G-tard


But it does have RPG elements, like leveling up, so it is technically a mix.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

SirRob said:


> But it does have RPG elements, like leveling up, so it is technically a mix.


If it doesn count as one I need to change my list... again.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> there's no Random battles in FE, which _all_ Rpgs do have. G-tard



The Shining series doesn't have random battles, yet it's an RPG series. (Battles are in the same places every time)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

SirRob said:


> But it does have RPG elements, like leveling up, so it is technically a mix.


In Warzard you can level up and it not Rpg


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> The Shining series doesn't have random battles, yet it's an RPG series. (Battles are in the same places every time)


http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/genesis/cat_45.html
Then How come It's with all the other strategy games?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/genesis/cat_45.html
> Then How come It's with all the other strategy games?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Force_II:_Ancient_Sealing

Why does Wiki list SF2 (and others in the series) as a (action or tactical) role-playing game?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 11, 2008)

disregard this, I suck wands of magic missile


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

Because your playing as characters,Therefore your take a role in a character. But, your trying to say is "This game has characters=RPG"
and if that's the case then _every game_ is a RPG.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> In Warzard you can level up and it not Rpg


My argument isn't that it is an RPG, it's that it is a mix of both an RPG and a TBS. Moreso in Sacred Stones, since there's a world map and random encounters in that game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

Tell me more, Young lad


----------



## Madness (Oct 11, 2008)

1. Tales of Symphonia.
2. Neverwinter Nights.
3. Phantasy Star Online Episodeds 1 & 2.


----------



## Seas (Oct 11, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> 1. Blades of Avernum
> 2. Avernum 3
> 3. Geneforge 4



Whoa...anyone else is playing those games beside me? I'm surprised ;D

Having said that:

My favorites are:
Elder Scrolls series
Fallout series
Avernum series

^these, in no particular order.


----------



## Sernion (Oct 12, 2008)

1. Tales of Fantasia
2. FF5
3. Guild Wars (I don't know if MMORPG counts.. but yes, its a great role playing game)
4. Chrono Cross
5. Might and magic 6,8
6. Baldur's Gate 2
7. Valkyrie Profile 1,2
8. Suikoden 2
9. Star Ocean
10. Legend of heroes 1,3,4,5


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 12, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> (TyVulpine, not all of those are RPGs....)
> Okami (It's not really an RPG, but whatever.)



action RPG w/e :\


----------



## Xenofur (Oct 13, 2008)

Noone will know these:
Albion, ADoM, DF.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 13, 2008)

Xenofur said:


> Noone will know these:
> Albion, ADoM, DF.



Wrong, Xeno.  

I've been meaning to try ADoM for a while now, I got sidetracked by Incursion.  And I really should start up DOSBox and give Albion some more of my time.  I haven't even seen catgirl titties yet.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 13, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> 1. NetHack
> 2. Incursion
> 3. Fallout


 

I'm not the only one that knows NetHack exists?!?

1. WoW
2. Mass Effect
3. Paper Mario


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 14, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> action RPG w/e :\


Okami's no RPG. No leveling up, etc. Although, like many games, it has elements of RPGs.


----------



## Keaoden (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Ultima 9
2. Icewind Dale II
3. D&D: Pool of radiance


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 14, 2008)

Dark Chronicle (dark cloud 2), Paper Mario and 1k year door. then maybe TWEWY or final fantasy X... get a bit hazy after that.

Oh. Earthbound is right up around the top too. GAH top 3 is hard.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 14, 2008)

Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Planescape: Torment
Baldur's Gate 2


Oh fuck, I'm doing it wrong aren't I? I forgot only JRPG's are RPG's.



Werevixen said:


> Noone knows my fave' RPGs because they don't have shiny graphics and modern purse accessorized gamewhore appeal.


Try us


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 14, 2008)

Xenofur said:


> Noone will know these:
> Albion, ADoM, DF.


please don't say that DF stands for that god awful Dragon Fable game >.<


----------



## Talvi (Oct 14, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
> Planescape: Torment
> Baldur's Gate 2


Kick-ass. I need to find Torment somewhere....only heard good things about it.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 14, 2008)

in no particular order

FF9 (nostalgia lenses)
Golden Sun
Morrowind

others:
TWEWY
wind waker
WoW
FFT & FFTA


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> please don't say that DF stands for that god awful Dragon Fable game >.<



Dwarf Fortress.

What the shit is Dragon Fable?


----------



## Sernion (Oct 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Dwarf Fortress.
> 
> What the shit is Dragon Fable?



Its a Java-Based game created by the developers of Adventure Quest.

That's right, developers of Adventure Quest. Don't expect much.


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> in no particular order
> 
> FF9 (nostalgia lenses)
> *Golden Sun*
> ...


 
YES. Golden sun F.T.W. And MORROWIND. OMG I FUCKING LOVE YOU.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 15, 2008)

hmmm, that's a tough one.

i think my favourite four are:

Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Earthbound
Chrono Trigger
and Golden Sun.

i don't know that i can narrow it down anymore than that. they're all so good.


----------



## Raz_The_Wolf (Oct 15, 2008)

1. FF7
2. Paper Mario
3. Kingdom Hearts

What can I say? I loved to hate Sephiroth, he's probably one of the best video game villains of all time!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2008)

Raz_The_Wolf said:


> What can I say? I loved to hate Sephiroth, he's probably one of the best video game villains of all time!



Kefka > Sephiroth, hands down, no contest IMO.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 15, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Kefka > Sephiroth, hands down, no contest IMO.



This.  Sephiroth was a pussy faggot.  He should go back to crying to his mommy and leave destroying the world to someone who can actually pull it off.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2008)

Seriously, Kefka was such an asshole that he poisoned the water supply of an entire castle, killing EVERYONE inside.  He did it HIMSELF.  He set fire to another castle (though that wasn't quite as successful).  He actually DID succeed in his evil master plan.  And he had a better evil laugh.

No, really, can you think of a more reprehensible, underhanded, callous and cruel way to kill a castle full of men, women and children than poison in the water supply?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 15, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Kefka > Sephiroth, hands down, no contest IMO.


Agreed.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 15, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Agreed.


 
Seconded, even though all will be settled when Dissidia: FF comes out.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 15, 2008)

My favorite "villains" were the team aqua/magma from pokemon.

Screw just stealing pokemon, let's turn the world into a giant fucken ocean/drought land! Jesus.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, what about Team Galactic? They wanted to destroy the ENTIRE UNIVERSE!!! And even after defeat, the leader was still convinced that he had acted right.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 15, 2008)

Well yeah. I think the pokemon villains  slowly go more insane as time goes by.


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 15, 2008)

FF4
FF7
ChronoTrigger

-_- somehow they are all square soft/enix


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 16, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Well, what about Team Galactic? They wanted to destroy the ENTIRE UNIVERSE!!! And even after defeat, the leader was still convinced that he had acted right.


You could never take Team Galaxy (and it is team Galaxy) seriously, because of the way that they are dressed. 

Kefka being an evil clown, with an emphisis on evil and emphisis on clown, only heightened the "Oh Sh-" factor, especially when he caused *zomb epic spoiler* the apocolypse



nek0chan said:


> FF4
> FF7
> ChronoTrigger
> 
> -_- somehow they are all square soft/enix


you ever play brave fencer musashi?


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> You could never take Team Galaxy (and it is team Galaxy) seriously, because of the way that they are dressed.
> 
> Kefka being an evil clown, with an emphisis on evil and emphisis on clown, only heightened the "Oh Sh-" factor, especially when he caused *zomb epic spoiler* the apocolypse
> 
> ...


 
Well, yeah, the grunts maybe...
No, i've never played it. But I really want to.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

"Nice bowl-cut."
The only VGcats strip I agreed with 100%.

Magma and Aqua is where it's at booooyyy.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, but I still have eyes for the Rocket Trio. I loves me some motto!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

That and the fact Giovanni was the last gym leader. Blew me the fuck away as a kid.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

I remember this one time I beat his last one with a really weak PKMN (I think it was level 13 or something like that). I think his last one kept using a stat altering move or something. I beat him with an onslaught of weak attacks.


----------



## moogle (Oct 16, 2008)

Range said:


> 1. *Disgaea series*
> 2. Chrono Cross
> 3. Super Mario RPG


 
omg, i totally forgot about the disgaea games! i love those...especially flonne.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 16, 2008)

In no particular order:

Grandia series
Final Fantasy series

Can't think of a 3rd one...


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 18, 2008)

moogle said:


> omg, i totally forgot about the disgaea games! i love those...especially flonne.



oh yeah, forgot disgaea 
and kingdom hearts


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Right now:
FF3
FF2
FF8


----------



## Tycho (Oct 20, 2008)

seekerwolf said:


> Right now:
> FF3
> FF2
> FF8



You know, everyone likes to rip on FF8 a lot... I played it through twice, and I didn't think it was THAT bad... It's not exactly solid gold top-notch gaming, true, but I found it somewhat enjoyable (though the only characters I really liked as far as "personality" goes were Selphie, Irvine, Ward, Kiros, Laguna and possibly Quistis).


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2008)

FF1-Anybody remember that one?  You kid's probably weren't even born for that.  FIRE 4 ATTACK!
Arcanum- Old but good, and pretty awesome.
Planescape Torment- Pretty much an awesome story, and a fine implementation of the DND rules.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 20, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> FF1-Anybody remember that one?  You kid's probably weren't even born for that.  FIRE 4 ATTACK!
> *Arcanum- Old but good, and pretty awesome.
> Planescape Torment- Pretty much an awesome story, and a fine implementation of the DND rules.*



/salute

/worship


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 20, 2008)

seekerwolf said:


> Right now:
> FF3
> FF2
> FF8


Do you hate yourself?


----------



## Khizzy (Oct 20, 2008)

He probably should if he doesn't.

Mine? 
Star Wars: KotOR I and II, and... Oh yeah, Oblivion, definitely.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You know, everyone likes to rip on FF8 a lot... I played it through twice, and I didn't think it was THAT bad... It's not exactly solid gold top-notch gaming, true, but I found it somewhat enjoyable (though the only characters I really liked as far as "personality" goes were Selphie, Irvine, Ward, Kiros, Laguna and possibly Quistis).


Yes, but their intelligence were really uncalled for. What was your favorite Laguna epic moments; the one where he tries to hit on Julia but starts inexpicibly cramping up, the one where he thinks that an actual dragon is Ward and Kiros in dragon fursuit, the one where he runs around as he nonchalantly avoids the issue of "he needs to go home" (both of them) or the one where he thinks that creating and endless time paradox is the best idea ever, because he lacks the brain cells to know what a time paradox is.

Personality-wise, Irvine being a total pansy in a world filled with monsters and armed with a gun that somehow has the capability to shoot particle beams as well as being able to summon the legions of hell, sort of makes it him completely unlikable. Oh well at least dancing like micheal jackson sort of makes up for that :\

EDIT: Come to think of it every character in FF8 was generally unlikable, except maybe for Quistis, because she had every sexual fetish going for her... except for lolicon appeal


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Yes, but their intelligence were really uncalled for. What was your favorite Laguna epic moments; the one where he tries to hit on Julia but starts inexpicibly cramping up, the one where he thinks that an actual dragon is Ward and Kiros in dragon fursuit, the one where he runs around as he nonchalantly avoids the issue of "he needs to go home" (both of them) or the one where he thinks that creating and endless time paradox is the best idea ever, because he lacks the brain cells to know what a time paradox is.
> 
> Personality-wise, Irvine being a total pansy in a world filled with monsters and armed with a gun that somehow has the capability to shoot particle beams as well as being able to summon the legions of hell, sort of makes it him completely unlikable. Oh well at least dancing like micheal jackson sort of makes up for that :\



...well, OK... what about the Moombas? You can't not like them.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...well, OK... what about the Moombas? You can't not like them.


I loved Moombas, until the uttered the only apparent word which they knew and then finding out that they are the alternate evolutionary paths of this thing that looks like the cross between Jabba the Hutt and Cthulu, which says a whole lot of moombas that I really don't want say.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> I loved Moombas, until the uttered the only apparent word which they knew and then finding out that they are the alternate evolutionary paths of this thing that looks like the cross between Jabba the Hutt and Cthulu, which says a whole lot of moombas that I really don't want say.



OK, that was a buzzkill.  I still think Laguna was at least amusing (much like Irvine).  I wanted to see Squall thrown from that train in Timber and Rinoa with him, I fucking hated that one-dimensional wannabe-badass Seifer, I couldn't give two shits about Edea (or whatever her real name was) or Cid, and Zell is the kind of character who needs to be forcefed thorazine.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> OK, that was a buzzkill.  I still think Laguna was at least amusing (much like Irvine).  I wanted to see Squall thrown from that train in Timber and Rinoa with him, I fucking hated that one-dimensional wannabe-badass Seifer, I couldn't give two shits about Edea (or whatever her real name was) or Cid, and Zell is the kind of character who needs to be forcefed thorazine.


Ironically my favorite character out of 8 was the very character I hate the most: Ultimecia.

It's poetic justice on finding out that the very enemy that we've been fighting, with a cast of misfits that would put the scooby-doo gang to shame, is by far the most idiotic and retarded character in the game. I mean she's a whore who has the grammer and the intelligence of a 12-year-old ADHD/Aspeger syndrome pixistick who has control over time-space and reality to the point where it seems like a deus ex machina, but still didn't have the common sense to blink the characters out of existance. Square created the most power final boss, and subsequently the stupidest final boss. I didn't think that they could top FF5 and the giant tree, but once again Square proves me wrong and destroys more brain cells. 

Subsequently FFVIII being the worst in the series was followed up by what I considered the 2nd best FF game ever made, so at least my faith in humanity was restored some what.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Do you hate yourself?


Sometimes(Man you've got to love the classics), but today I get to play Fable 2, I'm having anxiety attacks.:b:grin:


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 21, 2008)

Khizzy said:


> KotOR



some of this too


----------



## MiMaru (Oct 21, 2008)

1. Tales of Symphonia
2. Star Ocean 3: Till the End of Time
3. Final Fantasy X

=3 Story lines were the most drawing of these games.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Oct 23, 2008)

Well out of what i've played:

Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy VI
Dragon Quest VIII

Some others I've liked a lot: Dragon Quest IV, Earthbound, Destiny of an Emperor, 7th Saga, Wild Arms, Lufia II, Suikoden, Final Fantasy IV and XII. 

As for best series, DQ wins for me hands down.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 24, 2008)

moogle said:


> omg, i totally forgot about the disgaea games! i love those...especially flonne.





Wait Wait said:


> oh yeah, forgot disgaea
> and kingdom hearts



You FORGOT Disgaea?!?!?

Unforgivable!  (*Overlord's Wrath*)

List of three?

Disgaea 1,2, and even though I don't have a PS3, Disgaea 3.

No?  Fine.


1.  Tales of the Abyss
2.  Golden sun teh Lost Age
3.  Persona 3


Forgot Disgaea...  forget again and it's *Meteor Impact* for you!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> 1._ Tales of the Abyss_


WAT?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 24, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> WAT?



I'm sorry, did I stutter?
I enjoy the battles and free run makes for a tactical advantage.  Would you rather I said Tales of Symphonia?  Because if you would then fine.

You know what?  We're all entitled to our own opinion.  Deal.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I'm sorry, did I stutter?
> I enjoy the battles and free run makes for a tactical advantage. Would you rather I said Tales of Symphonia? Because if you would then fine.
> 
> You know what? We're all entitled to our own opinion. Deal.


Free run is fucking broken as hell, There nothing tactical about that.
How about Tales of Eternia/Legendia/Destiny PSX or Remake/Destiny 2? 
Yeah your right, You buy _your_ own crappygameswith _your_ own money, But still no reason to call Tales of the abyss a "great game".


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 24, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> But still no reason to call Tales of the abyss a "great game".



Did I use the phrase "great game"?  Lemmie check...


...nope.  I will admit, it isn't the best, but there is no ultimate game.  Everyone has different interests.  If this makes you angry then let's just say Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World.  

It's not out yet, and minus the navigation being a little more direct and avoiding exploration, I will be wasting my money on it.  So let's just refresh the list, shall we?

1. Disgaea (any of the three)
2. Golden Sun (either one)
3. Tales (of whatever the hell you want it to be)

Happy?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Did I use the phrase "great game"? Lemmie check...


1. Tales of the Abyss" from Soren Tylus 



Soren Tylus said:


> ...nope. I will admit, it isn't the best, but there is no ultimate game.


Tales of Eternia/Legendia/Destiny PSX or Remake/Destiny 2
Dragon Quest 3/5, Mother ect. 



Soren Tylus said:


> If this makes you angry then let's just say Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World.
> 
> It's not out yet, and minus the navigation being a little more direct and avoiding exploration, I will be wasting my money on it. So let's just refresh the list, shall we?


That game sucks cocks, Why you may ask? There taking a overhype game to a bad game with trashy anime/J-RPG cliches like characters.[/quote] 


Soren Tylus said:


> 1. Mother
> 2. Dragon Quest 3/5
> 3. Tales of Eternia/Legendia/Destiny PSX or Remake/Destiny 2?
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 24, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> 1. Tales of the Abyss" from Soren Tylus



So it's my top rated RPG at that moment.  Doesn't mean it's not my most favorite evar.  >


Besides, my list changed.  Get over yourself.  And quit pushing your opinions on people!  I played Legendia and didn't like it.  

At this point, all your replies are dead to me.  And I can't rate games I haven't played, right?  So unless you force me to play the games you say are "ultimate" I can't say squat about it.  

I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 24, 2008)

1. Final Fantasy (any of em)
2. Kingdom Hearts (any of em lol)
3. Legend of Zelda (any of em again lol)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 24, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Get over yourself. And quit pushing your opinions on people! I played Legendia and didn't like it.


No I won't, I'm telling people to play "better" games not "Pushing my opinions to others". You just don't like good games do you?


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

1. World of Warcraft
2. Fallout 2
3. Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura


----------



## CerberusWhitefur (Oct 28, 2008)

Well.. I think single player ones and MMOs are different, so my 2 lists are:

Single:
1. Chrono Trigger
2. Pokemon
3. Tales of Phantasia

MMO:
1. Guild Wars
2. Ragnarok Online
3. World of Warcraft


----------



## Hazard-Fox (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Fallout 3
2. Final Fantasy 8
3. Legend of Legaia


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 30, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> You FORGOT Disgaea?!?!?
> 
> Unforgivable!  (*Overlord's Wrath*)
> 
> ...



overlord's wrath/meteor impact on a single target
hahaha


----------



## GrundMoon (Nov 1, 2008)

1. Final Fantasy VII
2. Kingdom Hearts II
3. Folklore [Folksoul]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 1, 2008)

CerberusWhitefur said:


> 3. Tales of Phantasia


The Sfc one, Right?


----------



## mattprower08 (Nov 1, 2008)

1:Tales of Eternia
2:Star Ocean 2
3:The Elder Scrolls VI:Oblivion


----------



## AlexX (Nov 1, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> The Sfc one, Right?


PSX one is generally the version considered the best.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 1, 2008)

1. Super Mario RPG (SNES)
2. Final Fantasy 1&2 Dawn of Souls (GBA)
3. Baten Kaitos (GC)

I didn't play a lot of RPG games, but those are definitely the ones I enjoyed the most.


----------



## Huey (Nov 1, 2008)

1. Oblivion
2. Diablo
3. Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## Arshes Nei v2 (Nov 1, 2008)

1 pokemon red
2 pokemon gold
3 pokemon ruby


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 2, 2008)

Huey said:


> 2. Diablo



oh yeah this, but two


----------



## Dark Transparent (Nov 4, 2008)

1: Fallout 3
2: Fable 2
3: Diablo 2

Diablo 3 may make it on there if Blizzard manage not to fuck it up too badly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> PSX one is generally the version considered the best.


There's a better chance he played the GBA or the SFC one.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2008)

1. Chrono Trigger
2. Fallout
3. FF IX (sorry, I can't help it)


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2008)

1) Shin Megami Tensei (Super Famicom)
2) Seiken Densetsu 3 (Secret of Mana 2/Super Famicom)
3) Super Mario RPG

Yes.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2008)

Runefox said:


> 1) Shin Megami Tensei (Super Famicom)
> 2) Seiken Densetsu 3 (Secret of Mana 2/Super Famicom)
> 3) Super Mario RPG
> 
> Yes.



I'm discovering how great Seiken Densetsu 3 is right now.  I <3 it.  People keep telling me to try Shin Megami Tensei (or MegaTen, one of them refers to it as).


----------



## Runefox (Nov 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'm discovering how great Seiken Densetsu 3 is right now.  I <3 it.  People keep telling me to try Shin Megami Tensei (or MegaTen, one of them refers to it as).



It's quite good, but the MegaTen (Megami Tensei; It started on the NES as a game based on a story by the same name) series is an acquired taste. The Shin Megami Tensei series is awesome, but have a very rudimentary system, very similar to the way Dragon Quest worked for the first few games. First-person views all around; Other than that, though, Shin Megami Tensei I and II have a lot of interesting bits of gameplay (like making contracts with demons, fusing demons, multiple story arcs depending on your alignment...) and an extremely good plot.

Seiken Densetsu 3 is one of my most favourite RPG's of all time, though. An exceptional story that's unique for each character combination, multiplayer support, and beautiful, colourful graphics that just fit so well. And the music is amazing, too!


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 7, 2008)

1. FFX - Alot of people didn't like this one, but I personally liked it the most, no real reason why, I just liked the world and characters the most.

2. Kingdom Hearts II - Really fun game with cute characters and some great classic characters from FF and the like.

3. FFXII - Another one of my favorite FF games, loved the characters, the combat was good, and the whole XII world was nice and interesting.


----------



## Tweek (Nov 8, 2008)

1) FF VI
2) Super Mario RPG (rated higher b/c of childhood memories)
3) Secret of Mana (Right on David)


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 9, 2008)

nice idea for a thread
1. Disgaea 1
2. Disgaea 2
3. soon to be Disgaea 3

basically anything nippon ichi make i tend to rike ..... though i o need to mention my fav mmorpg which ish phantasy star universe


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 9, 2008)

1- Sword of the new world : Nocturnal sonata.
2- Rappelz Epic
3- Guild War


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 9, 2008)

Yaoi-Mikey said:


> 1. FFX - Alot of people didn't like this one, but I personally liked it the most, no real reason why, I just liked the world and characters the most.
> 
> 2. Kingdom Hearts II - Really fun game with cute characters and some great classic characters from FF and the like.
> 
> 3. FFXII - Another one of my favorite FF games, loved the characters, the combat was good, and the whole XII world was nice and interesting.


Do you hate your self?


----------

